# mystery burl log i found today



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2014)

while turkey hunting today I found this realy big log that was laying next to 2 trees that had snaped off half way up . this branch has burl running all ten feet of it don't know what it is but im quessing oak because its got moss and mushrooms growing on it and its rock solid, I got to figure how to cut it up and get it out. because other than when its frozen and im duck hunting the field next to it I cant drive back there, but its comeing out you betcha. been there quite awhile could have spalting. what you see is the top half the log the other half is push in the mud.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2014)

Very cool, I wonder what that larger tree is that is laying on top of it? The one with the deep furrows in the bark.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, I wonder what that larger tree is that is laying on top of it? The one with the deep furrows in the bark.


 I think that's the tree the burl log broke off. lucky its not laying on the one I want. heres the stump hopeing to get an id on it . must have been tornado winds to snap this giant in the middle


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2014)

That looks like one of those big oaks that you have around you there.


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)

Looks like some nice eye burl there duck.



woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, I wonder what that larger tree is that is laying on top of it? The one with the deep furrows in the bark.



Looks like black locust just going by the bark.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Looks like some nice eye burl there duck.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like black locust just going by the bark.


 does locust get burls?


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> does locust get burls?



Yes I got a couple real nice black locust burls from Dean Jordan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 4, 2014)

I guess after all this, you didn't get a Turkey today. haha. The burl discovery seems it will be some very interesting sawing and milling. Good find duck.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (May 4, 2014)

Nice find, i am guessing it will be spalting inside. Cant wait to see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I guess after all this, you didn't get a Turkey today. haha. The burl discovery seems it will be some very interesting sawing and milling. Good find duck.
> 
> Ray


 lol I guess ill have to throw one of them burls in the smoker ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 6, 2014)

Hey Duck, when are you going to cut that bad boy open?! I guess you're going to have to call it Turkeywood instead of Duckwood...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 6, 2014)

Andrew I have to get out there and cut that log down into pieces I can handle its a good 1/4 mile walk back there across a field . maybe get some short logs of it out this weekend. but im going to get it. I cant drive my truck back to it field is wet. wheel barrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dbroswoods (May 6, 2014)

Great find there Duck that's a great looking burl !!!!!

The tree that is standing looks like Ash to me.

Mark


----------



## El Guapo (May 7, 2014)

Hey Duck, how much for the shotgun shaped burl in the first pic? I've never seen anything like that in nature before...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2014)

Andrew the gun one don't look like this inside

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo (May 7, 2014)

Since all you got was that lousy burled log and no turkey, I'll swap you a butterball for that inedible mess on your hands!

(No guarantees on how safe it will be to eat after shipping)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2014)

Nice lookin stuff Ducky!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2014)

Andrew you mean one of these -- apple wood smoked beutys that's what kids are for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (May 7, 2014)

Hey Duck, I'm glad you received my butterball! This was a great trade!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2014)

lol im just glad you smoked it so it would still be eat ---able

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2014)

I think that dog has got eyes on that turkey...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

